

Are HTML Form Tags Redundant Since Ajax? - mootymoots
http://www.reynoldsftw.com/2009/03/ive-stopped-using-form-tags-since-jquery-ajax/

======
geuis
It really depends on what your userbase is doing. If you aren't concerned
about users who don't have javascript enabled, then sure. There's also the
other issue of SEO though. Google and other search engines increasingly are
attempting to index the "dark web", basically the data behind the <form>.

Usually Googlebot will find a <form> and run a series of queries against it to
try and see what it pops out. Kind of like a safe cracker with his ear to the
safe, slowly twisting the nobs and listening for a click.

If you aren't concerned about this, and indeed if you don't want the search
bots to do that, then using javascript-based submissions helps with that too.

